# choices of how to install rom.



## awdowdy (Dec 20, 2011)

so if i understand correctly you can use bootstrap to install a rom of your choice.making backups and such as needed.but if your stuck in a bootloop where a reinstall of the backup would fix the issue,say with an incorrectly flashed rom,then you would have to FXZ back to stock or use one of the other methods.

but with safestrap you can use a safe system and go around all that.but you are unable to flash a rom in the normal way.and you can flash away and revert to your first rom backup.but you cannot install a rom in non safe mode.reason i ask is i like the ability to go right into recovery before the boot sequence starts.but with safestrap i cant use webtop or anything.

or am i missing something.

ultimate goal is to find a way to flash roms and backup and all that but not have to wait untill the phone is booted up in case of bootloops.locked bootloader makes that a pain.


----------

